# Analysis of some works by Shostakovich?



## Dimitri (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for analyses of the following works by Shostakovich (preferably historically-aimed ones, but musical ones are also greatly appreciated!):

Symphony 5
Symphony 10
"Festive Overture"

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated--thanks in advance!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dimitri, I found the Hurwitz book quite helpful (except for the Festive Overture). But I though you had that? Or are you a different Dmitri?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Dimitri said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for analyses of the following works by Shostakovich (preferably historically-aimed ones, but musical ones are also greatly appreciated!):
> 
> ...


David Fanning published an excellent monograph on the Tenth titled "The Breath of the Symphonist" (Royal Music Association Monographs I think.)

Jenefer Robinson edited a collection called _Music and Meaning_ which contains a chapter titled "Shostakovich's Tenth Symphony and the Musical Expression of Cognitively Complex Emotions." (It is by Gregory Karl and Robinson.) (Ithaca, New York: Cornell University Press, 1997): 154-78. It deals mostly with issues of musical aesthetics but there is some close motivic and harmonic analysis as well.

Richard Taruskin wrote an absolutely brilliant essay on the Fifth: "Public Lies and Unspeakable Truth: Interpreting Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony." In Shostakovich Studies, ed. David Fanning, Cambridge University Press: 17-53.


----------



## Dimitri (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you both! I'll check these out.



KenOC said:


> Dimitri, I found the Hurwitz book quite helpful (except for the Festive Overture). But I though you had that? Or are you a different Dmitri?


Nope, you must be thinking of someone else!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

...but no analysis of Shostakovich will tell you what he *could* have done, if not for the ubiquitous atmosphere of fear created by Stalin's scrutiny...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dimitri said:


> Nope, you must be thinking of someone else!


A Dmitri on another forum suggested this book to me. It may be just what you need.

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...90068989&sr=1-1&keywords=hurwitz+shostakovich


----------



## Dimitri (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you, that looks great!


----------

